# Jeu Roi de Maths



## jlchm (29 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer sur mon iPad 2 le jeu "Roi des Maths" que j'ouvre : 

Game Center me demande de créer un surnom qui sera rendu public.
Je crée ce surnom et on passe à la fenêtre suivante présentée comme suit : 

Confidentialité
Profil public                                                                                                 Bouton

Je ne veux pas autoriser Game Center à me recommander à d'autres joueurs et leur permettre de consulter mon profil qui indique mon vrai nom.

Autrement dit je veux jouer seul et rester anonyme, alors que faut-il faire :  

1. laisser le bouton en regard de Profil public sur désactivé (bouton poussé à gauche)?

ou

2. mettre le bouton en regard de Profil public sur activé (en vert et poussé sur la droite)?

Je préfère poser la question car lorsque j'aurai cliqué sur "Terminé" je ne pourrai plus rien changer.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Loscyde (1 Avril 2014)

Eh bien désactive. 

Tu peux tout de même revenir sur ces paramètres il me semble. Si tu vas dans Réglages > Gamer Center, tu peux activer ou non les recommandations d'amis (issues des contacts ou de Facebook par exemple).


----------



## jlchm (20 Avril 2014)

Bonjour Loscyde

OK et merci pour ton aide


----------

